
Now CNN Can Read Its Reporters’ Slack DMs - aaronbrethorst
https://splinternews.com/now-cnn-can-read-its-reporters-dms-1798702926
======
gstour
This is compliance 101... It's not news. It's a corporation that has auditors.

